# Numero civico



## flljob

Estoy llenando un formulario para comprar un libro, y después de la dirección me piden que ponga el _N. civico_. ¿Qué es el N. civico?

Muchas gracias


----------



## lautaro

jajaja....
el N. (número) cívico es el número de la calle donde vives.
En muchos países hispanos no se acostumbra asignar un número a la puerta o al complejo donde uno vive, sino que tal vez a la cuadra y en esa cuadra se econtrarán todas las casas referidas a un dicho número. He visto que sólo en los barrios donde abundan departamentos más que casas se suele poner el número cívico o en las grandes avenidas. 
Pon la dirección así como estás acostumbrado y verás que el cartero no fallará en entregarte el libro.

¡suerte!


----------



## ursu-lab

Curioso, non sapevo che in America non si usassero i numeri nelle case, non ci avevo mai fatto caso nei vari paesi che ho visitato. Ma come fanno allora i postini a trovare le abitazioni e gli appartamenti per consegnare a mano la posta se si abita in un palazzo con altri inqulini? Andate direttamente all'ufficio postale a ritirarla?


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Curioso, non sapevo che in America non si usassero i numeri nelle case, non ci avevo mai fatto caso nei vari paesi che ho visitato. Ma come fanno allora i postini a trovare le abitazioni e gli appartamenti per consegnare a mano la posta se si abita in un palazzo con altri inqulini? Andate direttamente all'ufficio postale a ritirarla?



Mah, deve essere proprio il caso di un paesino latino-americano proprio dimenticato da Dio, dove tutti vivono vicini e il postino è anche el alcalde, el policia, el doctor, ecc. Tutti _en familia_ insomma. Magari nei primi _rioni_, ma non direi.

PS. ma torni _a intermitencia_ Ursu?


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Mah, deve essere proprio il caso di un paesino latino-americano proprio dimenticato da Dio, dove tutti vivono vicini e il postino è anche el alcalde, el policia, el doctor, ecc. Tutti _en familia_ insomma. Magari nei primi _rioni_, ma non direi.


Quindi in una città anche piccola-media le case hanno il numero? E se no, come funziona?



> PS. ma torni _a intermitencia_ Ursu?


Sì, a piccole dosi c'è più gusto...


----------



## Geviert

> Quindi in una città anche piccola-media le case hanno il numero? E se no, come funziona?



Direi che hanno il numero.  Ma vediamo prima dove abitano Job e Lautaro. Qualcosa del genere ho visto solo nella Bratislava comunista!







> Sì, a piccole dosi c'è più gusto...



allora aspettiamo l'overdose definitiva!


----------



## flljob

ursu-lab said:


> Curioso, non sapevo che in America non si usassero i numeri nelle case, non ci avevo mai fatto caso nei vari paesi che ho visitato. Ma come fanno allora i postini a trovare le abitazioni e gli appartamenti per consegnare a mano la posta se si abita in un palazzo con altri inqulini? Andate direttamente all'ufficio postale a ritirarla?



En México claro que cada casa y cada edificio tiene un número, pero cuando te piden que anotes tu domicilio, todo el mundo entiende que debes anotar el nombre de la calle y el número (externo e interno, si vives en un edificio). Se me hizo extraño que pidan tu dirección y después el N. civico. que, repito, en México se sobreentiende que es parte de tu dirección.


----------



## Geviert

No entiendo qué se te hizo estraño, Job, si cada casa tiene su número y il numero civico quiere decir lo mismo (ojo, en italiano, altrimenti  escrito con acentos, además de ir con la pregunta  en el foro solo español ;-).


----------



## flljob

Si te preguntan tu dirección, en México, se sobreentiende que es la calle, el número, la delegación y la ciudad. Lo que se me hizo es que me pregunten la dirección y después me piden que anote el número. En México esto pasaría si primero te preguntan en qué calles ( no tu dirección) y posteriormente te preguntan el número.


----------



## Geviert

Y dime una cosa: ¿ese formulario que estas llenando es un ejercicio de italiano, estás ordenando para italia o tiene alguna remota  conexión con la lengua de Berlusconi ("de Dante" lo dicen todos)?  te pregunto para comprender tu pregunta en este foro.


----------



## flljob

Aunque ya presiento el cotorreo, es un pedido de un libro italiano. En Lima, si te preguntan tu dirección, ¿entiendes que solo te están preguntando el nombre de la calle en que vives?


----------



## ursu-lab

Se trata simplemente de un formulario que tienen que rellenar para el envío, y en italiano (y en España) casi siempre son dos informaciones separadas: 
(nombre de la) Calle / Via :___________
Número / Numero civico: _______
Y no solo en correos, sino en cualquier formulario donde consten tus señas, en el DNI italiano también.
Pero claro, en un diálogo "normal", si te piden la dirección ya se incluye el número.


----------



## flljob

El formulario que llené era:
Indirizzo_______
N. civico_______


----------



## Geviert

> En Lima, si te preguntan tu dirección, ¿entiendes que solo te están preguntando el nombre de la calle en que vives?



Aja. Ahora veo dónde pisaste el palito: escribiste en _indirizzo_ tu calle y tu número y luego no supiste qué poner en _n. civico._ Claro, ese "civico" podría pasar a primera vista como un número patriótico, civil o de educación cívica, pero no: como bien explica Ursu, es simplemente el número y sanseacabó.  

Ps. Sobre Lima, bueno, las informaciones van separadas obviamente, como en la madre España .


----------



## flljob

Bien. La próxima vez que me pregunten mi direcciòn, en España y en Lima, diré: "Avenida Insurgentes", y nada más. Si quieren saber, además, el número, tendré que esperar a que me lo pregunten: "2128-34" 

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

"Separadas" por escrito, en el formulario, se entiende. Al final, claro, puedes hacerlo como deseas si estás en Lima, México o en Tombuctú: lo único importante es que en un formulario *italiano *lo sepas escribir en modo correcto, como se ha indicado.


----------



## lautaro

ursu-lab said:


> Curioso, non sapevo che in America non si usassero i numeri nelle case, non ci avevo mai fatto caso nei vari paesi che ho visitato. Ma come fanno allora i postini a trovare le abitazioni e gli appartamenti per consegnare a mano la posta se si abita in un palazzo con altri inqulini? Andate direttamente all'ufficio postale a ritirarla?




credo che non abbiate capito quello che volevo dire.


----------



## Geviert

> credo che non *avete *capito quello che volevo dire.




Spiegaci meglio Lautaro, para eso estamos.


----------



## lautaro

> credo che non *abbiate *capito quello che volevo dire.


In italiano Credere+congiuntivo e non +indicativo.



Quello che volevo dire è che spesso non esiste un numero civico assegnato ad ogni porta, viene assegnato all'isolato. El numero civico es simplemente el número de la puerta, de la reja, del jardín, de quesseyo...y el cartero de seguro encuentra al tiro el destinatario de la carta o del paquete o quesseyo.


----------



## ronconi

Lautaro, "al tiro" non è spagnolo, ma cileno. Se vuoi farti capire, dovresti restringere (o allargare, secondo il punto di vista) il tuo vocabolario.

Italiani: chiedere separatamente il numero civico è un'abitudine tipicamente italiana che non trova riscontro in altri paesi. In Cile, se mi chiedono il mio indirizzo, è ovvio che devo fornire informazioni sufficienti per distinguere il mio domicilio da altri, e quindi do per scontato che devo dare anche il numero civico, anche se da noi lo chiamiamo semplicemente "numero".  "Via Petrozzi" in Cile non è un indirizzo valido; "Via Petrozzi 1232, Depto. 32" lo è: vuol dire che abito al numero 1232 di Via Petrozzi, nell'appartamento 32. Tra l'altro, da questo indirizzo chiunque può capire che abito al dodicesimo isolato di Via Petrozzi, porta n. 32, al terzo piano, nell'apartamento n.2.


----------



## Geviert

> Italiani: chiedere separatamente il numero civico è un'abitudine tipicamente italiana che non trova riscontro in altri paesi.



No olvidemos que estamos hablando de un formulario _italiano_. La separación sirve para la gestión de los datos, me atravería a afirmar que es un estándar europeo. En términos prácticos, en Italia ninguna persona sensata daría la _via_ sin el numero de casa.


----------



## Youngfun

Diciamo che è anche un'abitudine delle città italiane di avere gli indirizzi abitativi composti da via+n. civico.
La maggior parte degli edifici sono fatti da esercizi commerciali per strada, e appartamenti ai piani di sopra, con il portone del condominio in mezzo tra un negozio e l'altro, e quindi inevitabilmente porterà un numero civico, proprio come se fosse la porta di un negozio.
Mentre all'estero c'è il concetto di "isolato", in cui i complessi residenziali sono separati dalle zone commerciali. Oppure, pur avendo i negozi sotto casa, si preferisce dare un nome/numero all'isolato, per poi numerare gli appartamenti.

Addirittura, il condomio di casa mia a Roma si affaccia su uno stradone, ma il portone non si trova direttamente sullo stradone: per accedervi bisogna percorrere una piccola salita, addirittura quella salita è considerata una via separata con nome! E casa viene considerata Via XXXX (il nome dato alla salita), n. civico XXX. (che alla fine siamo solo 3 portoni su quella salita...)


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Se trata simplemente de un formulario que tienen que rellenar para el envío, y en italiano (y en España) casi siempre son dos informaciones separadas:
> (nombre de la) Calle / Via :___________
> Número / Numero civico: _______
> Y no solo en correos, sino en cualquier formulario donde consten tus señas, en el DNI italiano también.
> Pero claro, en un diálogo "normal", si te piden la dirección ya se incluye el número.



Según en que contextos se puede incluir el número en la dirección o no, que en mi opinión, forma parte de la dirección. 
Se suele preguntar aparte para evitar confusiones en direcciones tipo: Avenida Alfonso XII (en España se acostumbra a decir 'doce' cuando debería decirse 'décimo segundo'... ya que *no* decimos Juan Carlos 'uno' sino 'primero' en Juan Carlos I...), Plaza Pío IX (aquí si se suele decir 'nono'), etc.


----------



## lautaro

ronconi said:


> Lautaro, "al tiro" non è spagnolo, ma cileno. Se vuoi farti capire, dovresti restringere (o allargare, secondo il punto di vista) il tuo vocabolario.




Claro, tienes razón...se me arrancó el chileno.
Tu explicación sobre el numero civico es irreprensible.

LAU



Geviert said:


> me atravería a afirmar que es un estándar europeo. En términos prácticos, en Italia ninguna persona sensata daría la _via_ sin el numero de casa.



no sé si es un estándar europeo, he visto en varios países el uso de números que no representan el numero civico y más la cuadra o manzana o el paradero (hablando en chileno)...un ejemplo puede ser berlín (por favor, no me pregunten porque )


----------



## francisgranada

¿No es que el _número cívico_ no es la misma cosa que el número de la casa o edificio en la calle (que hace parte de la dirección/indirizzo) ? 

En mi ciudad cada casa tiene dos números: uno "normal" (lo de la dirección/domicilio) y uno del todo diferente que es un número único (independiente de la calle). No conozco bien su función, pero me parece que se trata de algo como es p.e. la numeración catastral (el "número de matrícula" o algo semejante ...).

P.S. Aquí, el número de la casa (lo que usamos en las direcciones) se llama oficialmente "número de orientación" y aquél otro se llama "número de matrícula/invetario".


----------

